# improbable shot



## Blindside (Apr 27, 2006)

From the Seattle PI

----------------------
Amazing shot cited as self-defense
Police bullet lodged in gunman's weapon
By HECTOR CASTRO
P-I REPORTER
A highly improbable shot left an officer's bullet in the cylinder of a gunman's revolver, and police say it's a pretty clear sign that the officers who shot the man faced a deadly threat.
"Physically, it is impossible to conclude anything other than the fact the suspect was pointing directly at the officers," Deputy Chief Clark Kimerer said Wednesday, adding, "I've not seen anything quite like that in my 24 years."
Wednesday, the King County Medical Examiner's Office had yet to release the identity of the gunman and were still trying to notify his next of kin. Kimerer said the man turned 18 about a month ago. 
------------------------------------

Sounds like like something off CSI.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 27, 2006)

WOW!  Guess he's dead since they're notifying next of kin. Did they say if the bullet lodged before the gunman pulled the trigger and got a KaBoom?  I'm thinking he died from other gunshot wounds but wouldn't that be cool?


----------



## rutherford (Apr 27, 2006)

The two officers on-scene shot 7 times in total, according to this article:

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2002955952_shootingfolo27.html

And only four times in this article, but aparently the ex-con was shooting in this article:

http://www.jacksonholestartrib.com/articles/2006/04/26/news/regional/a7aaf0ac1dfe31738725715c005c5ff3.txt


----------



## Blindside (Apr 27, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## James Patrick (Apr 27, 2006)

One can always expect multiple shots in a firefight.

Although improbably for the bullet to go directly into the other guys barrel, I hear that because people tend to focus on the threat, and often the weapon, bullets hitting the assailents gun and gun hand are common.


----------



## rutherford (Apr 27, 2006)

James Patrick said:
			
		

> One can always expect multiple shots in a firefight.


 
Yes.  One must always shoot until the threat is verifiably neutralized.  Only the vastly uniformed make statements about how police should only shoot once or aim to wound.

With the rapidity of shots and the confusing nature of firefights, I expect conflicting witness reports.  Most likely Deputy Chief Clark Kimerer's comments on what happened are the most accurate.


----------

